# el cuarto presidente (referido a una mujer)



## totor

¿Qué tal, mis amigos?

Tengo un problemita de género que no sé muy bien como solucionar.

Tengo que decir lo siguiente:

En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en *el cuarto presidente* de la Concertación.

Dado que los anteriores fueron todos hombres (Patricio Aylwin, Eduardo Frei y Ricardo Lagos), no puedo poner *la cuarta presidenta*, ni tampoco *la cuarta presidente*.

O sea, me encuentro en un brete  .

¿Habrá algún lingüista en la sala?


----------



## swift

Hola Víctor:

Es curioso porque si el caso fuera a la inversa, es decir, tres mujeres y un varón, creo que nadie diría de éste "Perico de los Palotes se convirtió en la cuarta presidenta". 

Me parece que "la cuarta presidenta" ofrece, como señalás, ese problema de que el lector sería erróneamente conducido a pensar que fue precedida por otras tres presidentas. Francamente no veo otra solución más que mantener el masculino.


----------



## Pixidio

Se me ocurre cambiar la fórmula: 
"La primera mujer que ocupa el cargo desde el retorno de la democracia en Chile" así, más o menos, o algo parecido. 
Lo de presidenta/presidente es un incordio, salvo nosotros que ya a todo lo feminizamos porque como todos saben Argentina en cualquier momento es un matriarcado.


----------



## swift

¡Ah! ¿Se podía proponer otras formulaciones? Víctor: ¿Estás traduciendo o estás redactando una frase tuya?


totor said:


> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en el cuarto presidente *-y la primera mujer en ese cargo- *de la Concertación


----------



## Pinairun

swift said:


> Hola Víctor:
> 
> Es curioso porque si el caso fuera a la inversa, es decir, tres mujeres y un varón, creo que nadie diría de éste "Perico de los Palotes se convirtió en la cuarta presidenta".
> 
> Me parece que "la cuarta presidenta" ofrece, como señalás, ese problema de que el lector sería erróneamente conducido a pensar que fue precedida por otras tres presidentas. Francamente no veo otra solución más que mantener el masculino.


 
Ya sé que no hablamos de partitivos, sino de ordinales, pero el caso me ha hecho recordar este artículo del DPD, que nos conduce más o menos a la misma situación que tratamos de eludir.


> 3.8. _Construcciones partitivas._ Las construcciones partitivas están formadas por un primer elemento, que ha de ser un cuantificador, y un segundo elemento, introducido por la preposición _de,_ que es, bien un sustantivo precedido de determinante, bien un pronombre; el primer elemento designa la parte, mientras que el segundo designa el todo: _una de las participantes, la mitad del público,_ _muchos de nosotros,_ etc. Si ambos elementos tienen flexión de género, debe haber concordancia forzosa entre ellos: _«Rusa educada en Estados Unidos, Meir_ [...] _fue una de las firmantes de la declaración de independencia de Israel»_ (GmnzBarlett_ Deuda_ [Esp. 2002]); _«Lidia Ariza_ [...] _dijo que se considera una de las mejores actrices de este país»_ (_Dedom_ [R. Dom.] 14.1.97); por tanto, cuando se utilizan cuantificadores con flexión de género (_uno -na, muchos -chas, varios -rias,_ etc.), no es correcto usar el femenino en la designación de la parte y el masculino en la designación del todo, aunque con ello se pretenda señalar que la parte aludida pertenece a un colectivo mixto: x_«Se escucharon las proposiciones de Míriam Orellana, _[...] _una de los académicos invitados»_ (_Hoy_ [Chile] 7-13.12.83); x_«Usted es una de los alumnos más brillantes de que goza la Facultad»_ (Bain _Dolor_ [Col. 1993]); *debió decirse, respectivamente, una de las académicas invitadas, una de las alumnas más brillantes.*


----------



## egiptologo

El castellano, como otros muchos idiomas, es sexista y más particularmente machista, por tanto cuando hay que referirse a un conjunto formado por hombres y mujeres siempre hay que referirse a él en masculino...por tanto la forma correcta es "el cuarto presidente".


----------



## swift

Reintroducir acá el tema de si la lengua es sexista es meterse en un berenjenal. Todo el embrollo reside en la confusión entre género gramatical y sexo biológico. Está claro que al hablar de seres humanos, sexuados, uno incurriría en reflexiones tales como "la lengua es machista"; pero una mesa no tiene sexo y sin embargo es una mesa.


----------



## rpaztraductor

hola
Muy interesante tema pero creo que de fácil solución si dices solamente "Bachelet se convirtió en la cuarta presidenta de la concertación (concertacionista diría yo en todo caso para no asumir que presidió el partido), obviando que los otros fueron hombres. Ahora, no es así está para pensarlo. De todos modos, yo también creo que el español es machista por una razón muy simple: existieron primero hombres que se dedicaron a ciertas profesiones por lo tanto tomó la palabra el género. Sin embargo, hoy en día prácticamente todas las mujeres pueden ejercer cualquier rol así es que hay que acomodar las palabras. Como dice Miguel Bosé: ¡Que vivan las mujeres!
Saludos



totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, mis amigos?
> 
> Tengo un problemita de género que no sé muy bien como solucionar.
> 
> Tengo que decir lo siguiente:
> 
> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en *el cuarto presidente* de la Concertación.
> 
> Dado que los anteriores fueron todos hombres (Patricio Aylwin, Eduardo Frei y Ricardo Lagos), no puedo poner *la cuarta presidenta*, ni tampoco *la cuarta presidente*.
> 
> O sea, me encuentro en un brete  .
> 
> ¿Habrá algún lingüista en la sala?


----------



## Realice

Perdón... pero, machismos lingüísiticos aparte, decir que Michelle Bachelet es 'el cuarto presidente' resulta tan claramente inapropiado y discordante que los lectores ya no se van a enterar del resto de la frase (no me fastidien... no me digan que sólo en Argentina resulta raro llamar 'presidente' a una mujer, y más aún si el sustantivo va precedido por un adjetivo con marca de género). Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo en que decir 'la cuarta presidenta' sugeriría que las tres anteriores fueron también mujeres. Así que yo diría que Michelle Bachelet es 'la cuarta persona en ocupar / que ocupó la presidencia...' y me quedaría más ancha que larga


----------



## swift

Realice said:


> Perdón... pero, machismos lingüísiticos aparte,  decir que Michel Bachelet es 'el cuarto presidente' resulta tan  claramente inapropiado y discordante que los lectores ya no se van a  enterar del resto de la frase


Acabas de convertirla en varón al llamarla Michel.

Dice la Academia:


> *presidente*. ‘Persona  que preside algo’ y, en una república, ‘jefe del Estado’. Por su  terminación, puede funcionar como común en cuanto al género (_el/la presidente; _→ género2, 1a y 3c): _«La designación de la presidente interina logró aplacar la tensión»_ (_Clarín_ [Arg.] 10.2.97); pero el uso mayoritario ha consolidado el femenino específico _presidenta:_ _«Tatiana, la presidenta del Comité, no le dejaba el menor espacio»_ (ÁlvzGil _Naufragios_ [Cuba 2002]).
> 
> http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?lema=presidente


Sería interesante leer algún artículo de un periódico oficialista chileno publicado el día de los comicios.


----------



## Realice

swift said:


> Acabas de convertirla en varón al llamarla Michel.


OK, ya no sé ni qué tecleo 

Lo único que digo es que, en España, si llamas a una mujer 'presidente' (diga lo que diga la academia), el lector se queda 'pegado' a lo imprevisto del término, y por eso finalmente el supuesto masculino genérico no tiene nada de neutro. En una situación así, una perífrasis simple como la que propongo es seguramente la solución más 'discreta': la que más fielmente traduce lo que se quiere decir y menos aparta la atención de lector del contenido.


----------



## swift

Realice said:


> y por eso finalmente el supuesto masculino genérico no tiene nada de neutro


Hoy María no asistió a clases: estuvo ausenta.



"-ente" forma participios activos en un principio, comunes en cuanto al género.


----------



## Realice

swift said:


> Hoy María no asistió a clases: estuvo ausenta.
> 
> 
> 
> "-ente" forma participios activos en un principio, comunes en cuanto al género.


Swift, no jodas... (hay un hilo reciente sobre esta expresión, ¿no? ). ¿Me vas a decir que causa la misma impresión en el hablante (español, argentino o chileno, me apuesto un brazo en esto) decir 'ausenta', 'corrienta' o 'impertinenta' que decir 'presidenta' (sea cual sea el origen latino de los términos)? Que una cosa es la lingüística y otra cosa es la pragmática... y, cuando de comunicarse se trata, más vale hacer caso de la pragmática.

De verdad que yo sólo quería darle una solución fácil a totor... para estas jugosas discusiones necesitaríamos otro hilo seguramente interminable


----------



## miguel89

Pero si lo miramos desde otro ángulo, el mismo problema existe con otros sustantivos en que la marca de género es natural ¿no?

_Sabrina es la cuarta maestra que toma el grado a su cargo. Antes de ella estuvieron Mario, Javier y Julio.

Sabrina es el cuarto maestro que toma el grado a su cargo. Antes de ella estuvieron Mario, Javier y Julio.


_Para mí la mejor es la segunda, no obstante su posible interpretación machista. Mal que nos pese, en castellano el masculino es el género no marcado.


Saludos


----------



## totor

Mis queridos, por un lado les agradezco mucho todas las participaciones en este tema, tan diferentes entre sí; por el otro, me temo que estoy más confundido que antes.

En principio, me había gustado mucho la propuesta de Realice, que parecía evitar tan sencillamente los problemas planteados:



Realice said:


> Michel Bachelet es 'la cuarta persona en ocupar / que ocupó la presidencia...' y me quedaría más ancha que larga



Sin embargo, quiero recordarles la frase original (sí, José, justamente, se trata de una traducción):



totor said:


> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en el cuarto presidente *de la Concertación*.



He variado aquí el subrayado, porque lo que el escritor quiere destacar es que fueron cuatro presidentes procedentes de esa agrupación de diferentes partidos.

La propuesta de Realice, en ese sentido, obligaría a una perífrasis un poco molesta  .

Tal vez, la propuesta de José, al convertir en una subordinada la cuestión de género, sea más correcta:



swift said:


> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en el cuarto presidente *-y la primera mujer en ese cargo- *de la Concertación



Sin embargo, lo que dice Pina del DPD parecería indicar (si lo entendí bien) que lo correcto es lo que dice Rleclon:



rleclon said:


> "Bachelet se convirtió en la cuarta presidenta de la concertación  Concertación



A punto de enviar el post, recibo el de Miguel:



miguel89 said:


> _Sabrina es la cuarta maestra que toma el grado a su cargo. Antes de ella estuvieron Mario, Javier y Julio._



Si inmediatamente después de la frase dijera: "Antes de ella estuvieron Patricio Aylwin, Eduardo Frei y Ricardo Lagos", no dudaría ni un sólo segundo en poner "la cuarta presidenta"  .


----------



## Realice

miguel89 said:


> _Sabrina es la cuarta maestra que toma el grado a su cargo. Antes de ella estuvieron Mario, Javier y Julio._
> 
> _Sabrina es el cuarto maestro que toma el grado a su cargo. Antes de ella estuvieron Mario, Javier y Julio._
> 
> 
> Para mí la mejor es la segunda, no obstante su posible interpretación machista. Mal que nos pese, en castellano el masculino es el género no marcado.


Discrepo (pero juro que ya es la última vez que discrepo en este hilo ). Si va la aclaración posterior, yo elegiría la primera. No por más o menos machista (que es una cuestión que en este momento me importa un pimiento), sino por menos 'chocante' o 'distractora'. 

(En realidad, creo que preferiría, para salvar sólo parcialmente el problema, 'la cuarta docente'... que no 'docenta', swift )


----------



## rpaztraductor

Puedo ver que finalmente todo va al eterno tema de la masculinización de los sustantivos. Como dije, me parece lógico que algunos sustantivos, hablando de PROFESIONES, sean masculinos por lo que señalé. No obstante, en un afán igualitario debemos "feminizar" ciertas profesiones siempre que exista la suficiente cantidad de profesionales femeninas en el área. O es que acaso a los puristas no les parece raro que existan "enfermeros"??? nada es raro en el idioma si es aceptado por la gran mayoría, ejem, que entiende de estos temas y no lo reproduce por costumbre, bueno, al menos así debiera ser


----------



## rpaztraductor

Buddy,
¿Por qué no pones el original? Quizás ahí como traductor podría darte una buena alternativa pues no me queda para nada claro lo que dices, tengo mis dudas
Saludos



totor said:


> Mis queridos, por un lado les agradezco mucho todas las participaciones en este tema, tan diferentes entre sí; por el otro, me temo que estoy más confundido que antes.
> 
> En principio, me había gustado mucho la propuesta de Realice, que parecía evitar tan sencillamente los problemas planteados:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, quiero recordarles la frase original (sí, José, justamente, se trata de una traducción):
> 
> 
> 
> He variado aquí el subrayado, porque lo que el escritor quiere destacar es que fueron cuatro presidentes procedentes de esa agrupación de diferentes partidos.
> 
> La propuesta de Realice, en ese sentido, obligaría a una perífrasis un poco molesta  .
> 
> Tal vez, la propuesta de José, al convertir en una subordinada la cuestión de género, sea más correcta:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, lo que dice Pina del DPD parecería indicar (si lo entendí bien) que lo correcto es lo que dice Rleclon:
> 
> 
> 
> A punto de enviar el post, recibo el de Miguel:
> 
> 
> 
> Si inmediatamente después de la frase dijera: "Antes de ella estuvieron Patricio Aylwin, Eduardo Frei y Ricardo Lagos", no dudaría ni un sólo segundo en poner "la cuarta presidenta"  .


----------



## swift

En todo caso, amada Realice, me parece que "el cuarto presidente" es una construcción más incluyente que, digamos, "el cuarto Jefe de Estado". Lo cierto es que ambos términos son problemáticos.

Y no acabo de comprender esas salvedades: docente pero no docenta, pero sí presidenta. Es cuestión del sufijo.


----------



## rpaztraductor

Además insisto, Bachelet fue la cuarta presidenta *concertacionista, *me suena a que fue la 4ta presidenta de la concertación como lo escribes y no es así.


----------



## totor

rleclon said:


> Buddy,
> ¿Por qué no pones el original? Quizás ahí como traductor podría darte una buena alternativa pues no me queda para nada claro lo que dices, tengo mis dudas



Pues por dos motivos:

1) No English or other languages allowed here!

(Vaya, si no están permitidos por qué figura en inglés en el comienzo? Creo que Mike tendría que tomar cartas en este asunto.); y 

2) porque no soy Buddy.

Y en cuanto a esto:



rleclon said:


> Además insisto, Bachelet fue la cuarta presidenta *concertacionista, * me suena a que fue la 4ta presidenta de la concertación como lo escribes y no es así. I'll be waiting



Creo que estás confundido. Los presidentes de la Concertación anteriores a Bachelet fueron los que dije. (Repito: *creo*. Pero puedo estar equivocado.)


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pues creo que el texto alguien ya lo ha traducido en internet:

Bachelet asumió como presidenta de Chile el 11 de marzo de 2006, siendo la primera mujer en la historia del país en ocupar el máximo cargo gubernamental y la cuarta de la Concertación de Partidos por la Democracia de un total de 20 años en el poder hasta 2010.

Fuente: Wikipedia.


----------



## sergio11

Hola, Totor,

¿Estás traduciéndolo o es algo que estás redactando de cero? y si lo estás traduciendo, ¿de qué idioma?

Por ahora la solución no parece muy fácil, pero quizá si dieras un poco más de contexto, es decir, la oración o párrafo anterior y el siguiente, a alguien se le ocurriría una solución más viable. Digo "quizá," nomás, no te lo aseguro.

Post Scriptum: Veo que mientras yo escribía esto, Las Cosas Facilitas encontró una solución que me gusta.


----------



## Pixidio

Las cosas facilitas te la hizo fácil. A mí me gusta más que cualquier otra versión.


----------



## jorgema

Se solucionó el problema de "presidente/presidenta" pero lo traslado un poco más adelante:

_"...la primera mujer en la historia del país....y la cuarta de la Concertación..."_


----------



## Pixidio

jorgema said:


> Se solucionó el problema de "presidente/presidenta" pero lo traslado un poco más adelante:
> 
> _"...la primera mujer en la historia del país....y la cuarta de la Concertación..."_



En la primera oración, yo agregaría que es la primera mujer en la historia del país que ocupó ese puesto y la cuarta de la Concertación. 
Claro que hay que leer el párrafo precedente para saber si mi sugerencia es válida.


----------



## swift

Amigos:

Están reformulando una frase que no es la de Totor. La consulta de él tiene que ver con otra oración que no es la que aparece en la Wikipedia.

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Realice

jorgema said:


> Se solucionó el problema de "presidente/presidenta" pero lo traslado un poco más adelante:
> 
> _"...la primera mujer en la historia del país....y la cuarta de la Concertación..."_


No sólo eso: es que, además, el antecedente más probable (por proximidad) de ese 'cuarta' es 'mujer', ni siquiera 'presidenta' (que ya sería un problema que fuera 'presidenta')... y, por tanto, al final estamos diciendo que las tres presidentas (mujeres todas ellas) concertacionistas anteriores no lo fueron de Chile, sino de Bolivia o Paraguay. Por no hablar del indescifrable colofón _'de un total de 20 años en el poder hasta 2010'_ (¿la cuarta mujer de un total de 20 años? Bueno, si no teníamos claro el antecedente de 'cuarta', por qué habríamos de tener claro el conjunto en que se inserta esa cuarta...)


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en *el cuarto presidente* de la Concertación.
> 
> Dado que los anteriores fueron todos hombres (Patricio Aylwin, Eduardo Frei y Ricardo Lagos), no puedo poner *la cuarta presidenta*, ni tampoco *la cuarta presidente*.


Hola:
Un poco tarde, pero aquí llego yo para disentir con todos, y en especial con vos, *totor* (y juro que es sin ánimo de molestar, al contrario):

Yo diría *la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*.


----------



## torrebruno

Muy buenos/as días/os a todos/as:
Este/a hilo/a parece muy prometedor/a.
En toda/o institución/a oficial de la región en donde vivo, se ven obligados/as a redactar sus escritos/as con estas barritas/os para que nadie se sienta excluido/a en lo referente a su sexo/a.
(Uso a partir de ahora el _transliterador_ automático):
No sé si sabréis del hecho real ocurrido no hace mucho aquí en España en el que toda una ministra empezó su discurso con un: “Estimados y estimadas miembros y miembras del Congreso”. Lo que le cayó al día siguiente fue de órdago, pero ella se quedó tan pancha. Es el arranque de una discusión que tiene muchos vericuetos.
Quiero reafirmarme en dos de las funciónes esenciales que debe tener la lengua: precisión y economía de medios, y el ejemplo de _totor_ las confronta.
Cuando se quiere ser preciso usando el mínimo de palabras posibles, y más tratándose de una traducción donde el profesional que la hace debe de esforzarse por mantener la literalidad original, no hay más remedio que tirar de norma.




> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en la *cuarta presidenta* de la Concertación.


Sin andarse por las ramas, eso se entiende como que antes de ella hubieron tres mujeres presidentas. Si no se quieren producir equívocos ni utilizar perífrasis, hay que usar el género neutro genérico, que en esta ocasión es igual que el masculino.

Punto y pelota.

Pero dicho lo dicho, también debo comentar que en el caso de la anécdota minesterial que cité antes, creo que fui el único español (hombre) que la defendí. Habría que ver que ocurrió hace cien años con la persona, seguro que mujer, que acuñó por vez primera el término _secretaria_ en el sentido que ahora todos conocemos. Si no hubiese sido por esa transgresora y por las que la siguieron después, aún hoy en día sería siendo “la muger del secretario”.(ver)
Todos tenemos el derecho a estrujar, exprimir y abollar nuestra lengua como forma de enriquecerla y hacerla crecer. Es la única forma de adaptarse al Tiempo, que siempre camina hacia delante. La conformamos entre todos a costa de discusiones, constumbres e implantaciones.

Y el debate sigue abierto.

Saludos para todos (y todas).


----------



## totor

las cosas facilitas said:


> Bachelet asumió como presidenta de Chile el 11 de marzo de 2006, siendo la primera mujer en la historia del país en ocupar el máximo cargo gubernamental y la cuarta de la Concertación de Partidos por la Democracia de un total de 20 años en el poder hasta 2010.



Mis queridos,

nunca pensé que este hilo iba a causar tanto revuelo. En mi imaginación, veía a un filólogo o algo por el estilo (tipo XiaoRoel) que rápidamente iba a poner las cosas en su lugar.

No importa, me gusta  .

Sea como fuere, quiero aclararles que Michelle Bachelet, y por el hecho de haber sido presidenta, presidente, jefa o jefe de estado, se merece su lugar en Wikipedia y, como bien dijo José:



swift said:


> Están reformulando una frase que no es la de Totor. La consulta de él tiene que ver con otra oración que no es la que aparece en la Wikipedia.



Tal cual. Si ponemos Michelle Bachelet presidenta en Google, nos vamos a encontrar con más de 5 millones de apariciones, y les puedo garantizar que la frase que dio origen a este hilo no está en ninguna de ellas, porque como dije en mi post # 15, forma parte de una traducción (de Alain Rouquié, para más datos).

Sin embargo, en la frase de Wikipedia dice:



las cosas facilitas said:


> la cuarta de la Concertación de Partidos por la Democracia de un total de 20 años en el poder hasta 2010.



Al margen de la autoridad lexicográfica que tenga quien escribió ese texto, frente a mi disyuntiva optó por aplicarle el género femenino, aunque los otros presidentes hayan sido hombres.

Y ya que estamos en este punto:



Realice said:


> al final estamos diciendo que las tres presidentas (mujeres todas ellas) concertacionistas anteriores no lo fueron de Chile, sino de Bolivia o Paraguay. Por no hablar del indescifrable colofón _'de un total de 20 años en el poder hasta 2010'_ (¿la cuarta mujer de un total de 20 años?



No es así, Mariángeles. El texto de Wikipedia refiere solamente a Chile y a sus cuatro presidentes de la Concertación, a partir de Patricio Aylwin (el primero de ellos) que asumió en 1990.

Así que, resumiendo, creo que tengo dos opciones:

1) Olvidarme de las posibles confusiones y anfibologías derivadas del género y poner simplemente, como lo hace Wikipedia, "En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en la cuarta presidenta de la Concertación"; o

2) utilizar un formato similar al de la propia Mariángeles:



Realice said:


> Michelle Bachelet es 'la cuarta persona en ocupar / que ocupó la presidencia...'



"En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en la cuarta persona de la Concertación que ocupó la presidencia."


----------



## totor

No creo que sirva de mucho, salvo como una simple estadística, pero según google:

"cuarto presidente" de la concertación:     3800 resultados;
"cuarta presidente" de la concertación:         71      "
"cuarta presidenta" de la concertación:       130      "
"cuarta jefa de estado" de la concertación:     5      "


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> No creo que sirva de mucho, salvo como una simple estadística, pero según google:
> 
> "cuarto presidente" de la concertación: 3800 resultados;
> "cuarta presidente" de la concertación: 71 "
> "cuarta presidenta" de la concertación: 130 "
> "cuarta jefa de estado" de la concertación: 5 "


¡Ajá! Sólo 71...
O sea que, en cuanto a las versiones que utilizan la palabra presidente/presidenta, los escritores que publican en san Google me desautorizan.
Me quedo tranquila, entonces (eso significa que voy por el buen camino).


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> Me quedo tranquila, entonces (eso significa que voy por el buen camino).



Me temo que no, Vivi, porque si pongo como vos misma dijiste:



Calambur said:


> *la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*



y le agrego de la concertación, ¿cuántos resultados obtengo?

¡¡¡1.180.000!!!

Así que me parece que vas por mal camino  .

Eso sí, si pongo:

"*la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*" de la concertación, hay una sola. ¿Y quién es? ¡Calambur! 

(Vaya, no sabía que publicabas en san google…)


----------



## rpaztraductor

Totor,
Creo que te ahogas en un vaso de agua, dentro del mundo de la traducción se puede refrasear las oraciones por lo que quizás estás siendo muy literal y hay otras formas que el tema quede más claro, mejor podrías pasar el tema al foro inglés-español con el original para darte opciones


----------



## totor

rleclon said:


> Creo que te ahogas en un vaso de agua



Es cierto, suele pasarme, pese a mis más de cuarenta años de oficio.



rleclon said:


> mejor podrías pasar el tema al foro inglés-español con el original para darte opciones



En todo caso al de francés-español, Rleclon. Pero te voy a hacer caso, no le voy a dar tanta importancia.


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> Me temo que no, Vivi, porque si pongo como vos misma dijiste:
> 
> 
> 
> y le agrego de la concertación, ¿cuántos resultados obtengo?
> 
> ¡¡¡1.180.000!!!
> 
> Así que me parece que vas por mal camino  .
> 
> *Hola, Víctor:*
> *Que le agregues "de la concertación" no modifica en nada tu planteo inicial... (el del título del hilo).*
> 
> 
> Eso sí, si pongo:
> 
> "*la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*" de la concertación, hay una sola. ¿Y quién es? ¡Calambur!
> 
> 
> *¡Ah, no, no!... no me cambies los tantos: yo no escribí en ningún momento "de la concertación". Sólo dije esto:*
> 
> 
> 
> Yo diría *la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lo que tildé así en el post anterior sólo estaba referido a que usaría "cuarta presidente".*
> 
> (Vaya, no sabía que publicabas en san google…)
> *¡Y claro que publico en Google! ¿Quién no?... (pero mis dichos aparecen en San Google -San, con maúscula-). *
Click to expand...


----------



## totor

Calambur said:


> *Que le agregues "de la concertación" no modifica en nada tu planteo inicial... (el del título del hilo).*



Por supuesto que sí lo modifica, por lo que a google respecta, porque google combina. Hacé la prueba y vas a ver que la mayoría de los resultados tienen que ver con la concertación, mientras que si no lo agregás, sólo se referirán a la cuarta (persona) presidente, y tendrás muchos más.

Por otra parte,



Calambur said:


> *yo no escribí en ningún momento "de la concertación". Sólo dije esto:*
> Cita:
> Yo diría *la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*.



esto se aleja del motivo principal de este hilo, que es "el/la cuarto/a presidente/a de la Concertación". En realidad, ése tendría que haber sido el título del hilo.

Y en cuanto a esto:



Calambur said:


> *(pero mis dichos aparecen en San Google -San, con maúscula-)*



lamento decirte que, según las nuevas normas de la Academia (a las que tarde o temprano tendremos que adaptarnos), "san" se escribe con miúscula  .

*2. *Como el resto de los tratamientos, las formas _santo, santa_ o _san_ se escriben con minúscula, salvo cuando se expresan con abreviaturas: _san Luis_ o _S. Luis,_ _santa Engracia_ o _Sta. Engracia._


----------



## Calambur

totor said:


> ...
> lamento decirte que, según las nuevas normas de la Academia (a las que tarde o temprano tendremos que adaptarnos), "san" se escribe con miúscula  .


Hola, de nuevo, Víctor:
No estaba tratando de corregirte...
Cuando dije que *mis dichos aparecen en San Google -S**an, con maúscula- *pretendía remarcar que mis dichos son tan concienzudos y serios que hasta el "san" merece ser destacado con una mayúscula.

EDITO, porque no quiero ser malinterpretada. Quiero decir que mis dichos aparecen en un Google "especial" -disculpen todos, pero no tengo abuela para que me alabe...-.


----------



## normaelena

Hola!

. . .  la cuarta gobernante . . .


----------



## totor

normaelena said:


> . . .  la cuarta gobernante . . .



Interesante, pero no cambia mucho la cuestión de género, Normaelena  .


----------



## normaelena

totor said:


> Interesante, pero no cambia mucho la cuestión de género, Normaelena  .


 
Entiendo. Entonces dejemos fuera el artículo y digamos:
Fulana, gobernante número cuatro.

Espero les guste. Feliz año nuevo.


----------



## Ushuaia

Calambur said:


> Hola:
> Un poco tarde, pero aquí llego yo para disentir con todos, y en especial con vos, *totor* (y juro que es sin ánimo de molestar, al contrario):
> 
> Yo diría *la cuarta *(persona)* presidente*.



Llego, muchísimo más tarde, para apoyar la moción de Calambur. 

Bachelet es la cuarta (porque se es _la cuarta de la fila_, aunque delante de una haya tres hombres) presidente (porque preside). 

Y las estadísticas googleras esta vez me tienen, como a casi todos nosotros, sin cuidado. Me alegro de que nuestro idioma –en este caso en particular, Cristina mediante– sea un poco menos sexista, pero siempre disfruté, como *todos* nosotros, de las herramientas que provee para expresarme con claridad y precisión. 

¡Feliz año, compañeras y compañeros!


----------



## totor

Ushuaia said:


> Bachelet es la cuarta (porque se es _la cuarta de la fila_, aunque delante de una haya tres hombres) presidente (porque preside).



¡Vaya, vaya!

La verdad que tenés razón con lo de "_la cuarta de la fila_", Ushuaia (¿está fresquito por ahí?  ), no se me había ocurrido  .

Me parece que me voy a decantar por esa fórmula, pero, haciéndole caso a Pina y al DPD, va a ser "la cuarta presidenta de la Concertación".

Y, como dicen los chilenos, a la cresta con las posibles confusiones.


----------



## ricardofelipe

totor said:


> En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en *el cuarto presidente* de la Concertación.


 
El cuarto presidente de Chile, no de la Concertación.
*Se convirtió en el cuarto presidente de Chile, abanderada por la Concertación.*
De otro modo parece que lo que estas señalando es que se convirtió en presidente de la concertación.


----------



## Naticruz

¿...Y la palabra *personalidad* no soluciona?
 
«En 2006, Michelle Bachelet se convirtió en la cuarta personalidad en ocupar la presidencia de la Concertación.»
 
Me arriesgo a un tirón de orejas, pues no sé si *personalidad* es una palabra que se ajuste a la circunstancia, cómo a mí me parece.

 
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## totor

ricardofelipe said:


> El cuarto presidente de Chile, no de la Concertación.



¿Realmente pensás que Chile, en sus casi doscientos años de existencia como república, tuvo nada más que cuatro presidentes?

Haciendo un cálculo rápido, cada uno de ellos debe haber gobernado unos ¡¡¡cincuenta años!!! 



Naticruz said:


> ¿...Y la palabra *personalidad* no soluciona?



No me convence mucho que digamos, Nati…


----------



## duvija

ricardofelipe said:


> El cuarto presidente de Chile, no de la Concertación.
> *Se convirtió en el cuarto presidente de Chile, abanderada por la Concertación.*
> De otro modo parece que lo que estas señalando es que se convirtió en presidente de la concertación.


 

Y no solamente eso, sino que tuvo una cirugía de cambio de sexo entre esos días...


----------



## totor

duvija said:


> Y no solamente eso, sino que tuvo una cirugía de cambio de sexo entre esos días...



Tampoco exageremos, Duvija.

Me parece que a lo que apuntaba Ricardo es que se puede pensar que no fue presidenta de Chile sino de la Concertación. Como él mismo dice:



ricardofelipe said:


> De otro modo parece que lo que estas señalando es que se convirtió en presidente de la concertación.



Y nosotros lo estamos gastando (como se dice en nuestros pagos).


----------



## Naticruz

totor said:


> No me convence mucho que digamos, Nati…



Muchas gracias, Totor, por haberme contestado.
Un saludo
ℕℂ


----------



## XiaoRoel

Con Calembur: *la cuarta presidente*. Los adjetivos en -e, incluso estos usados como substantivos, no varían de género. Los _*femeninos en -a*_ de estos adjetivos pertenecen al habla coloquial: _*la cuarta presidenta, la jefa*_,
Ahora bien, en la perspectiva ideológica (feminista) creo que es totalmente legítimo usar en la lengua escrita *la cuarta presidenta*, que a buen seguro será la que prevalezca, dada la penetración social de la ideología feminista, cada vez más importante.
Por ahora, a nivel escrito, la mayoría de la gente culta evitará ese desproporcionado _*presidenta*_. Pero es una guerra perdida, por lo que ya expresé.


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> Con Calembur: *la cuarta presidente*.



Pues finalmente me he decantado por *la cuarta presidenta*, Xiao, haciéndole caso a Pina y al DPD.

¡Y muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## sergio11

totor said:


> Pues finalmente me he decantado por *la cuarta presidenta*, Xiao, haciéndole caso a Pina y al DPD.
> 
> ¡Y muchas gracias a todos!


 Uno de mis compañeros del colegio nacional, que escribió un libro sobre los sucesos ocurridos durante la presidencia de Isabel Perón, se refirió a ella correctamente como "la presidente."  Pero Xiao tiene razón: no vamos a poder evitar la imposición de lo políticamente aceptado en lugar de lo lingüísticamente correcto.


----------



## totor

sergio11 said:


> Pero Xiao tiene razón: no vamos a poder evitar la imposición de lo políticamente aceptado en lugar de lo lingüísticamente correcto.



No comparto ni la ideología feminista ni lo políticamente correcto (pero no vamos a entrar a discutir estos temas aquí, es un simple comentario), pero me parece absolutamente legítimo que, si hay abogadas, médicas, ingenieras, quiroprácticas y demás, también haya presidentas.

Reconozco también que hay determinadas normas a las cuales es correcto plegarse, pero la verdad (y esto también es un comentario, y el lugar para discutirlo no es éste sino La RAE vuelve a las andadas), después de los últimos cambios en las normas de la Academia, me siento inclinado a la rebeldía.


----------



## Realice

totor said:


> No comparto ni la ideología feminista ni lo políticamente correcto (pero no vamos a entrar a discutir estos temas aquí, es un simple comentario), pero me parece absolutamente legítimo que, si hay abogadas, médicas, ingenieras, quiroprácticas y demás, también haya presidentas.


Creo que lo que quieren decir, totor, es que no es lógico que haya _presidentas_ y no haya _adolescentas_. Y seguramente no es lógico desde un punto de vista estrictamente lingüístico, pero para mí este ya no es un tema ni lingüístico, ni ideológico, ni político, ni nada: simplemente es que lo de la presidenta no se va a imponer, sino que ya se ha impuesto.


----------



## totor

Realice said:


> Creo que lo que quieren decir, totor, es que no es lógico que haya _presidentas_ y no haya _adolescentas_.



Sí, seguramente que es así, Mariángeles.

Pero igual me rebelo  .


----------



## Filimer

XiaoRoel said:


> Por ahora, a nivel escrito, la mayoría de la gente culta evitará ese desproporcionado _*presidenta*_. Pero es una guerra perdida, por lo que ya expresé.


En Chile hace varios años que la gente culta e inculta está bien representada por esta  cita del DRAE*presidenta**.*
* 1.     * f. Mujer que preside.
* 2.     * f. *presidente*      (‖ cabeza de un gobierno, consejo, tribunal, junta, sociedad, etc.).
* 3.     * f. *presidente*      (‖ jefa del Estado).​Según Google: toda la web / páginas de Chile / páginas de España (los porcentajes verticales suman 100)

La presidenta Bachelet: 451.000 (87%) / 240.000 (93%) / 20.300 (87%)
La presidente Bachelet: 68.100 (13%)    / 18.900 (7%) / 3.110 (13%)

Como perfectamente las personas cultas podrían ser solo el 13% del total, busqué en cuatro diarios: El Mercurio y La Tercera de Chile, El Universal de México y El País de España y los resultados fueron similares (de 95 a 99% para "la presidenta Bachelet").


----------



## ricardofelipe

*Presidenta*, nos guste o no, se ha impuesto en varios países ya.
También me parece discutible, el ejemplo de adolescente(a) me parece muy bueno, pero al margen del debate lingüístico, repito, el uso ya se impuso.


----------

